# Lot of trichomes(sticky) but no THC(no high) HELP



## Dabdura (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi all i'm new 

I have question, i'm growing outdoors without fertilizers just water, I grew last year like this and it was great, very strong high.

Well I had to rip off one branch cuz it was visible from outside. I dried and smoked but no effect just nothing no high  But Buds have lot of trichomes and are very sticky. Is there anything I can do??? Help please


----------



## Dabdura (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's th pics:


----------



## oldsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Have the trics turned cloudy yet?I found out on mine that if it's smoked to early(clear trics)you won't really get high.Try another sample in a couple of weeks and you'll tell a difference.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello Dabdura 

Had she been in flower for long?

It could be that the Trichomes are immature.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

Those buds do not look mature at all..you probably did not get high because the trichs are not even close to ready...


----------



## Dabdura (Sep 19, 2009)

I think it started flowering mid August, but I think it should get me high at least a little bit, I don't really know which strain it is but bad strains don't have that much resin do they? Could it be because of bad strain?
Is there any natural/organic(because there's no fertilizers sold in my country) fertilizers i can use to help it produce more THC???

P.S. it has a very good taste, and made me cough, like strong smoke does.


----------



## oldsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Dabdura said:
			
		

> I think it started flowering mid August (because there's no fertilizers sold in my country)


That would only be around 4 weeks into flowering.Just be patient,I had trouble with this part also,and give it at least 6-8 weeks and try another sample.You can't get any ferts in your country?Doesn't sound like a fun place to grow.


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

4 weeks is not far along at all especially if it is a sativa...do you know the genetics on this plant?


----------



## Dabdura (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm 90% sure it's sativa, but it's not the same strain as last year.
so it possible a plant to have much trichomes and no THC? I ask because I know that good plant gets you high even in early stages when it doesn't have trichomes.


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 19, 2009)

I had to harvest a branch recently due to a break and smoked it. Although it was much further along than yours it did get me high. It's also almost a pure indica. Sativa's can take a long time to properly mature, this includes the process of developing THC. I would never judge a plants potency this early on - Oldsman said it - patience my freind. You looking like things are on the right track......good luck


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 19, 2009)

lil,iddy,bitty,little,teentsy-weentsy,tiny,budlets.You should'nt be smoking that yet.Unless,you yanked the plant in a hurry and thats your product.Your not getting high because those buds are so young they don't know how to get you high yet  Wait and be patient..
Stay Cool


----------



## kalikisu (Sep 19, 2009)

Dabdura sativas can take 12 weeks and up. I just finished a sativa that took 16 weeks and triches did not start to go cloudy till 13 weeks. The one thing that we need to grow weed you can not buy... patience. You got awhile to go buddy.


----------

